
Habitus: Combine multiple Dockerfiles into build and deployment workflows - fmehtap
http://www.habitus.io/
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/cloud66/habitus](https://github.com/cloud66/habitus)

------
sumobob
is this a superset of features that integrates with docker compose?

~~~
fmehtap
Nope. Habitus fixes the things that are broken. Docker-compose is a way for
composing your services (using images). Think of Habitus as the step before
using Docker-compose. It helps create Docker images without leaving traces of
secrets, libraries you don’t need, and other components utilized in the
creation of a stable image before you start to compose your container
services.

------
awinter-py
how does this compare to grammarly/rocker?

~~~
fmehtap
both projects fix stuff that's broken when it comes to creating docker images
efficiently. With build.yml you can separate all the steps to make it more
readable, and then put everything into the Dockerfile. Rocker has a similar
sort of feature called the Rockfile. Habitus provides an additional solution
for getting secrets in and out of your image and squashing the image
afterwards.

